
Looking for sources for a book I'm writing - Eilene
I&#x27;m writing a book based on a story I did in the NYT about my ex husband, who was a law firm partner and, sadly, an IV drug addict. He died two years ago. I&#x27;m looking for professionals who are struggling with the same issues--substance abuse and addiction, and possibly mental health issues at the same time, to share their stories for a book I&#x27;m writing for Random House.
======
brudgers
Adding information to your profile to remove anonymity might better sell the
project. Adding contact information there might provide better confidentiality
and serve the interests of privacy.

Good luck.

------
Eilene
And you can find out who I am here: www.eilenezimmerman.com Thank you.

------
Eilene
please contact me using this email: zimmermaneilene@gmail.com.

